# Geteilte IP-Adresse



## MaTuX (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo, 
ich habe mir kürzlich ISPConfig auf meinem RootServer installiert (Debian 4.0).
Hat alles wunderbar geklappt und ISPconfig läift auch super. Nur wenn ich die angelegten Domains(Subdomains) besuche, erscheint Folgender Fehler:

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]*Geteilte IP-Adresse

*[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, Arial] Diese IP-Adresse wird mehrfach genutzt. Um die gew�nschte Website zu erreichen, geben Sie ihre Domain anstelle der IP-Adresse in der Adresszeile des Browsers ein.[/FONT]               [FONT=Helvetica, Arial]Bei Fragen oder Problemen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Server-Administrator.[/FONT]

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Egal was ich in meinem Browser eingebe, immer kommt dieser Fehler!

Was soll ich tun?


----------



## Till (14. Juni 2008)

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/ispconfig-2x-erste-schritte/

Kapitel 2.10.3


----------



## MaTuX (14. Juni 2008)

*IP Shared*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Mein Rootserver hat 8 IP Adressen. Auf keinen von den IP-Adressen funktioniert es! Überall kommt der selbe fehler (s.o.)

Wenn ich "ifconfig" eingebe erhalte ich folgendes:

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:92:66:0E:AF
          inet addr:78.46.68.21  Bcast:78.46.68.31  Mask:255.255.255.224
          inet6 addr: fe80::21d:92ff:fe66:eaf/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:1715029 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:1496104 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
          RX bytes:1520903164 (1.4 GiB)  TX bytes:387872388 (369.9 MiB)
          Interrupt:217 Base address:0xe000

eth0:1    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:92:66:0E:AF
          inet addr:78.47.11.56  Bcast:78.47.11.63  Mask:255.255.255.248
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          Interrupt:217 Base address:0xe000

eth0:2    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:92:66:0E:AF
          inet addr:78.47.11.57  Bcast:78.47.11.63  Mask:255.255.255.248
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          Interrupt:217 Base address:0xe000

eth0:3    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:92:66:0E:AF
          inet addr:78.47.11.58  Bcast:78.47.11.63  Mask:255.255.255.248
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          Interrupt:217 Base address:0xe000

eth0:4    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:92:66:0E:AF
          inet addr:78.47.11.59  Bcast:78.47.11.63  Mask:255.255.255.248
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          Interrupt:217 Base address:0xe000

eth0:5    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:92:66:0E:AF
          inet addr:78.47.11.60  Bcast:78.47.11.63  Mask:255.255.255.248
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          Interrupt:217 Base address:0xe000

eth0:6    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:92:66:0E:AF
          inet addr:78.47.11.61  Bcast:78.47.11.63  Mask:255.255.255.248
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          Interrupt:217 Base address:0xe000

eth0:7    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1D:92:66:0E:AF
          inet addr:78.47.11.62  Bcast:78.47.11.63  Mask:255.255.255.248
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          Interrupt:217 Base address:0xe000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:2745 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:2745 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
          RX bytes:323780 (316.1 KiB)  TX bytes:323780 (316.1 KiB)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Vlt. kennst du ja einen Antwort. Würde mich sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

MaTuX


----------



## Till (14. Juni 2008)

Du kannst ja auch nicht mit der IP Adresse auf die Websites zugreifen. Du must die Domain nehmen. ISPConfig verwendet namebased virtual hosts im apache. Du musst also sicherstellen, dass die IP des DNS A-Record für die Domain identisch ist mit der IP die Du für die Webseite ausgewählt hast und dann musst Du die Domain und nicht die IP im Browser eingeben.

Wenn Du Dir sicher bist, dass der DNS Record und die Web Einstellungen richtig sind, dann poste mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /etc/apache2/vhosts/


----------



## MaTuX (14. Juni 2008)

*Domains*

Also auf unserem Server läuft die Domain www.lolserver.de, doch diese wollte ISP während der installation in der Console nich anerkennen. Darum habe ich einen Domain bei DynDNS.org erstellt und diese auf meine IP geleitet. Diese erkannte ISP dann auch in der Console an.
Kann es vlt. sein das ISP diese Domain nicht richtig anerkennt?

Auch mit der Domain von 1&1 gehts nicht http://addicted-gamingclan.de/ Diese ist im DNS A-Record auf der IP" 78.47.11.56 ". Und im ISP ist Sowohl diese Domain als auch diese IP eingetragen

Falls ja bestellen wir eine Domain beim Anbierter diese ist dann auch dirket auf dem Server aufgesetzt und dann wollen wir mal hoffen das es dann klappt.

Oder weißt du wie man das lösen kann?

>>>

hetznerip1:~# ls -la /etc/apache2/vhosts/
total 16K
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K 2008-06-14 17:22 .
drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 4.0K 2008-06-14 17:22 ..
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.8K 2008-06-14 18:16 Vhosts_ispconfig.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.8K 2008-06-14 18:16 Vhosts_ispconfig.conf~


Danke für deine super schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## Till (14. Juni 2008)

Die Domain www.lolserver.de verweist im Moment auf die IP 78.46.68.21. Wähle bitte diese IP in ISPConfig für die Webseite aus. Wenn Du Dir sicher bist, dass Du es gemacht hast, poste mal den Inhalt der Datei:

/etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf


----------



## MaTuX (14. Juni 2008)

*Domains*

Also auf unserem Server läuft die Domain www.lolserver.de, doch diese wollte ISP während der installation in der Console nich anerkennen. Darum habe ich einen Domain bei DynDNS.org erstellt und diese auf meine IP geleitet. Diese erkannte ISP dann auch in der Console an.
Kann es vlt. sein das ISP diese Domain nicht richtig anerkennt?

Falls ja bestellen wir eine Domain beim Anbierter diese ist dann auch dirket auf dem Server aufgesetzt und dann wollen wir mal hoffen das es dann klappt.

Oder weißt du wie man das lösen kann?

Achso und die Domain von 1&1 http://addicted-gamingclan.de/ ist mit A-Record auf die IP 78.47.11.56 geleitet. Sowohl die Domain als auch die IP ist im ISP eingetragen.

>>>

hetznerip1:~# ls -la /etc/apache2/vhosts/
total 16K
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K 2008-06-14 17:22 .
drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 4.0K 2008-06-14 17:22 ..
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.8K 2008-06-14 18:16 Vhosts_ispconfig.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.8K 2008-06-14 18:16 Vhosts_ispconfig.conf~

>>>

###################################
#
# ISPConfig vHost Configuration File
#         Version 1.0
#
###################################
#
NameVirtualHost 78.46.68.21:80
<VirtualHost 78.46.68.21:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 78.47.11.56:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.56:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 78.47.11.57:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.57:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 78.47.11.58:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.58:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 78.47.11.59:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.59:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 78.47.11.60:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.60:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 78.47.11.61:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.61:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
#
#
######################################
# Vhost: hetznerip1.addicted-gamingclan.de:80
######################################
#
#
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.56:80>
ServerName hetznerip1.addicted-gamingclan.de:80
ServerAdmin webmaster@addicted-gamingclan.de
DocumentRoot /var/www/web6/web
ServerAlias hetznerip1.isp.homeftp.net
DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php index.php5 index.php4 index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl index.jsp Default.htm default.htm
ErrorLog /var/www/web6/log/error.log
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
<Files *.php>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php3>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php4>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php5>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
php_admin_flag safe_mode On
php_admin_value open_basedir /var/www/web6/
php_admin_value file_uploads 1
php_admin_value upload_tmp_dir /var/www/web6/phptmp/
php_admin_value session.save_path /var/www/web6/phptmp/
Alias /error/ "/var/www/web6/web/error/"
ErrorDocument 400 /error/invalidSyntax.html
ErrorDocument 401 /error/authorizationRequired.html
ErrorDocument 403 /error/forbidden.html
ErrorDocument 404 /error/fileNotFound.html
ErrorDocument 405 /error/methodNotAllowed.html
ErrorDocument 500 /error/internalServerError.html
ErrorDocument 503 /error/overloaded.html
AliasMatch ^/~([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web6/user/$1/web/$3
AliasMatch ^/users/([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web6/user/$1/web/$3
</VirtualHost>
#
#


Danke für deine super schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## MaTuX (14. Juni 2008)

*Domains*

Also auf unserem Server läuft die Domain www.lolserver.de, doch diese wollte ISP während der installation in der Console nich anerkennen. Darum habe ich einen Domain bei DynDNS.org erstellt und diese auf meine IP geleitet. Diese erkannte ISP dann auch in der Console an.
Kann es vlt. sein das ISP diese Domain nicht richtig anerkennt?

Falls ja bestellen wir eine Domain beim Anbierter diese ist dann auch dirket auf dem Server aufgesetzt und dann wollen wir mal hoffen das es dann klappt.

Oder weißt du wie man das lösen kann?

Achso und die Domain von 1&1 http://addicted-gamingclan.de/ ist mit A-Record auf die IP 78.47.11.56 geleitet. Sowohl die Domain als auch die IP ist im ISP eingetragen.

>>>

hetznerip1:~# ls -la /etc/apache2/vhosts/
total 16K
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K 2008-06-14 17:22 .
drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 4.0K 2008-06-14 17:22 ..
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.8K 2008-06-14 18:16 Vhosts_ispconfig.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.8K 2008-06-14 18:16 Vhosts_ispconfig.conf~

>>>

###################################
#
# ISPConfig vHost Configuration File
#         Version 1.0
#
###################################
#
NameVirtualHost 78.46.68.21:80
<VirtualHost 78.46.68.21:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 78.47.11.56:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.56:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 78.47.11.57:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.57:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 78.47.11.58:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.58:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 78.47.11.59:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.59:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 78.47.11.60:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.60:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 78.47.11.61:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.61:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
#
#
######################################
# Vhost: hetznerip1.addicted-gamingclan.de:80
######################################
#
#
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.56:80>
ServerName hetznerip1.addicted-gamingclan.de:80
ServerAdmin webmaster@addicted-gamingclan.de
DocumentRoot /var/www/web6/web
ServerAlias hetznerip1.isp.homeftp.net
DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php index.php5 index.php4 index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl index.jsp Default.htm default.htm
ErrorLog /var/www/web6/log/error.log
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
<Files *.php>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php3>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php4>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php5>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
php_admin_flag safe_mode On
php_admin_value open_basedir /var/www/web6/
php_admin_value file_uploads 1
php_admin_value upload_tmp_dir /var/www/web6/phptmp/
php_admin_value session.save_path /var/www/web6/phptmp/
Alias /error/ "/var/www/web6/web/error/"
ErrorDocument 400 /error/invalidSyntax.html
ErrorDocument 401 /error/authorizationRequired.html
ErrorDocument 403 /error/forbidden.html
ErrorDocument 404 /error/fileNotFound.html
ErrorDocument 405 /error/methodNotAllowed.html
ErrorDocument 500 /error/internalServerError.html
ErrorDocument 503 /error/overloaded.html
AliasMatch ^/~([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web6/user/$1/web/$3
AliasMatch ^/users/([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web6/user/$1/web/$3
</VirtualHost>
#
#


Danke für deine super schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## MaTuX (14. Juni 2008)

*IPs*

Also auf unserem Server läuft die Domain www.lolserver.de, doch diese wollte ISP während der installation in der Console nich anerkennen. Darum habe ich einen Domain bei DynDNS.org erstellt und diese auf meine IP geleitet. Diese erkannte ISP dann auch in der Console an.
Kann es vlt. sein das ISP diese Domain nicht richtig anerkennt?

Falls ja bestellen wir eine Domain beim Anbierter diese ist dann auch dirket auf dem Server aufgesetzt und dann wollen wir mal hoffen das es dann klappt.

Oder weißt du wie man das lösen kann?

Achso und die Domain von 1&1 http://addicted-gamingclan.de/ ist mit A-Record auf die IP 78.47.11.56 geleitet. Sowohl die Domain als auch die IP ist im ISP eingetragen.

>>>

hetznerip1:~# ls -la /etc/apache2/vhosts/
total 16K
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K 2008-06-14 17:22 .
drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 4.0K 2008-06-14 17:22 ..
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.8K 2008-06-14 18:16 Vhosts_ispconfig.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.8K 2008-06-14 18:16 Vhosts_ispconfig.conf~

>>>

###################################
#
# ISPConfig vHost Configuration File
#         Version 1.0
#
###################################
#
NameVirtualHost 78.46.68.21:80
<VirtualHost 78.46.68.21:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 78.47.11.56:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.56:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 78.47.11.57:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.57:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 78.47.11.58:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.58:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 78.47.11.59:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.59:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 78.47.11.60:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.60:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 78.47.11.61:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.61:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
#
#
######################################
# Vhost: hetznerip1.addicted-gamingclan.de:80
######################################
#
#
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.56:80>
ServerName hetznerip1.addicted-gamingclan.de:80
ServerAdmin webmaster@addicted-gamingclan.de
DocumentRoot /var/www/web6/web
ServerAlias hetznerip1.isp.homeftp.net
DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php index.php5 index.php4 index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl index.jsp Default.htm default.htm
ErrorLog /var/www/web6/log/error.log
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
<Files *.php>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php3>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php4>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php5>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
php_admin_flag safe_mode On
php_admin_value open_basedir /var/www/web6/
php_admin_value file_uploads 1
php_admin_value upload_tmp_dir /var/www/web6/phptmp/
php_admin_value session.save_path /var/www/web6/phptmp/
Alias /error/ "/var/www/web6/web/error/"
ErrorDocument 400 /error/invalidSyntax.html
ErrorDocument 401 /error/authorizationRequired.html
ErrorDocument 403 /error/forbidden.html
ErrorDocument 404 /error/fileNotFound.html
ErrorDocument 405 /error/methodNotAllowed.html
ErrorDocument 500 /error/internalServerError.html
ErrorDocument 503 /error/overloaded.html
AliasMatch ^/~([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web6/user/$1/web/$3
AliasMatch ^/users/([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web6/user/$1/web/$3
</VirtualHost>
#
#


Danke für deine super schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## Till (14. Juni 2008)

Du hast falsche Daten in den Web Einstellungen.

Es muss wie folgt aussehen:

hostname: www
domain: addicted-gamingclan.de

Und dann mustt Du noch eine co-domain mit leerem Hostnamen anlegen:

hostname: 
domain: addicted-gamingclan.de

wenn Du auch mit addicted-gamingclan.de ohne www davor auf die gleiche Webseite zugreifen möchtest.


----------



## MaTuX (15. Juni 2008)

*Denka für die Hilfe!*

Danke das du mir hilfst

Also auf unserem Server läuft die Domain www.lolserver.de, doch diese wollte ISP während der installation in der Console nich anerkennen. Darum habe ich einen Domain bei DynDNS.org erstellt und diese auf meine IP geleitet. Diese erkannte ISP dann auch in der Console an.
Kann es vlt. sein das ISP diese Domain nicht richtig anerkennt?

Falls ja bestellen wir eine Domain beim Anbierter diese ist dann auch dirket auf dem Server aufgesetzt und dann wollen wir mal hoffen das es dann klappt.

Oder weißt du wie man das lösen kann?

Achso und die Domain von 1&1 http://addicted-gamingclan.de/ ist mit A-Record auf die IP 78.47.11.56 geleitet. Sowohl die Domain als auch die IP ist im ISP eingetragen.

>>>

hetznerip1:~# ls -la /etc/apache2/vhosts/
total 16K
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K 2008-06-14 17:22 .
drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 4.0K 2008-06-14 17:22 ..
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.8K 2008-06-14 18:16 Vhosts_ispconfig.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.8K 2008-06-14 18:16 Vhosts_ispconfig.conf~

>>>

###################################
#
# ISPConfig vHost Configuration File
#         Version 1.0
#
###################################
#
NameVirtualHost 78.46.68.21:80
<VirtualHost 78.46.68.21:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 78.47.11.56:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.56:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 78.47.11.57:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.57:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 78.47.11.58:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.58:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 78.47.11.59:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.59:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 78.47.11.60:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.60:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 78.47.11.61:80
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.61:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
</VirtualHost>
#
#
######################################
# Vhost: hetznerip1.addicted-gamingclan.de:80
######################################
#
#
<VirtualHost 78.47.11.56:80>
ServerName hetznerip1.addicted-gamingclan.de:80
ServerAdmin webmaster@addicted-gamingclan.de
DocumentRoot /var/www/web6/web
ServerAlias hetznerip1.isp.homeftp.net
DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php index.php5 index.php4 index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl index.jsp Default.htm default.htm
ErrorLog /var/www/web6/log/error.log
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
<Files *.php>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php3>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php4>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php5>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
php_admin_flag safe_mode On
php_admin_value open_basedir /var/www/web6/
php_admin_value file_uploads 1
php_admin_value upload_tmp_dir /var/www/web6/phptmp/
php_admin_value session.save_path /var/www/web6/phptmp/
Alias /error/ "/var/www/web6/web/error/"
ErrorDocument 400 /error/invalidSyntax.html
ErrorDocument 401 /error/authorizationRequired.html
ErrorDocument 403 /error/forbidden.html
ErrorDocument 404 /error/fileNotFound.html
ErrorDocument 405 /error/methodNotAllowed.html
ErrorDocument 500 /error/internalServerError.html
ErrorDocument 503 /error/overloaded.html
AliasMatch ^/~([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web6/user/$1/web/$3
AliasMatch ^/users/([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web6/user/$1/web/$3
</VirtualHost>
#
#


Danke für deine super schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## MaTuX (20. Juni 2008)

*Klapp*

Jo Danke funktioniert.

Habe auch das Problem mit dem Shared IP behoben! Der Erstellt jedesmal wenn ich ein neues Web anlege ím Apache eine weiterleitung auf die Fehlerseite mit der Shared IP. Wenn ich diese wieder lösche dann geht die Seite. Ist halt nur blöd das ich die nach jedem erstellen eines neuen webs wieder von Hand rauslöschgen muss damit es geht.

Achso noch was. Wenn ich ein Hosting mit einer Subdomain anlege z.b. subdomain.addicted-gaming*clan*.de und ich Diese im Bowser aufrufe sagt er mir das es Diese Domain nicht gibt. 
Bei Plesk oder Confixx geht das aber problemlos mit den Subdomains

Was soll ich machen?


----------



## ronwaste (5. Nov. 2008)

Ich habe das selbe Problem. Meine Domains liegen bei inwx.com und verweisen mittels A-Record auf meinen vServer, dieser hat eine ip. Die erste Domain hat geklappt, nun habe ich eine weitere angelegt aber leider zeig er dort nur an Geteilte IP.

noch eine kure frage bei inwx nutze ich deren nameserver ns.inwx.com muss ich dann trotzdem auf meinem vserver einen dns nutzen?

lg ben


----------



## ronwaste (5. Nov. 2008)

Gerade gesehen, ich habe eine codomain angelegt ohne host also nur domain.de
in der auflistung der codomains werden ja nun zwei angezeigt, allerdings hat die erste kein www als host. ich kann die domain nur aufrufen mit domain.de wenn ich www.domain.de eingeben kommt die sharedip meldung


----------



## Till (6. Nov. 2008)

Stell bitte sicher dass www.domain.de im DNS auch auf die selbe IP verweist wie domain.de, dann wird auch die korrekte Seite ausgeliefert.


----------

